# speed wind vs red devil



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys i was given a speedwind arm on a mt gearplate,and i was wondering if it is a faster arm than the red devil?the speed wind is from the wild ones series,and ohms much lower than the red devil.i am using stock magnets.will jl mags fit in an mt?i am thinking it may improve this arm.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Speedwind vs Redtip/Red Devil arm...*

The Speedwind (red-wire,green tip) are fast with Super II's or JL magnets. They will ohm around 6.0. The Aurora AFX/MT takes a larger/taller magnet than the Super II's or JL's(that I've seen). The AFX/MT red-tip/copper wire and the red-tip/red wire(Red Devil) will ohm around 15.0. These work well with Super II's or JL's also, just not near as "hot". (I'm talk'n T-jets, not Magna-Tractions. I don't know what magnets are available for MT's, other than the stock ones)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Try the later xtrac or AW four gear magnets.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry maybe i got the name of the arm wrong.its green wire/grey tips.
thanks bill for the magnet advice.
slotmonsters said the greenwire greytip arm was for tjets,so i was surprised that it was on an mt plate.they said this ohms at 6 to 8 ohms,i think,with the red devil 14 to 15 ohms...now,less ohms is better,is it not?or would stronger magnets require an arm which ohms higher??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think green wire/gray tips is Wild Ones...

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yep.already stated.at least thats what it says in slotmonsters.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oops. now i see that. duh, sorry...

--rick


----------

